# Juicy Babes! :D



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Hey guys, I went to a fellow members store today and I loved it!  Took Kat along too and despite being shy at first she ended up trying (and loving) the frozen yogurt they have there.

I wish it was closer to me since I really love frozen yogurt :/ but if you are in the area I really recommend the visit. :3

First time I ever had Taro frozen yogurt. Was -awesome- 

Have a look at their FB and like if you can!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/JUICY-BABES-Juice-Yogurt-Bar/104270242937241

Any of you guys like frozen yogurt? What kinds have you tried or recommend?


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

Are you talking about those yogurt places where you put anything you want on it and they weight it on a scale?

That is one of my favorite things in the world! You can get that at Pacific Mall and on bloor street downtown too.


----------



## Ciddian (Mar 15, 2006)

Mhmm! I didn't even know you could get it like that honestly. They don't have places like that around my area.


----------



## Marowana (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello members, my family is offering GTAA members a 10% discount starting now till June 11th 2011. please say GTAA VIP at checkout to receive discount.

also, we will be giving away a 20 dollar credit on FRO-YO to POTM winner form May-August this summer. please get your pics in and vote.


Pics attached are customers' own creations.

Jess, Thankyou for your support.

Juicy Babes'
Juice & Yogurt Bar
5425 Yonge St.
Toronto, ON
M2N 5R6
647-352-5363


----------



## Kerohime (Jan 10, 2011)

cookie dough and mochi balls are some of my fave toppings. 

taro and strawberry shortcake yogurt... mmmm....


----------

